# DIAMONDBACK single pivot,mid/early 90's??



## ROG30Y (Sep 10, 2004)

anybody rememmber the old sigle pivot DBR that had the bent seatpost tube and seatpost?

any pictures out there?

i used to want one of these bad back then.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes I remember them.

They were heavy and needed a special seatpost.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

A version of the Verlicchi frames, made in Italy but marketed by DiamondBack and Iron Horse.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Dual Response?*

Do you mean the Dual Response (1993-1995)? I have the photo below on my DBR web site. Specs are HERE. If there was an earlier DB FS bike, I'm interested in more info...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Here's a link related to this bike:

http://www.spinteck.com/oldschooldh/DBRdualresponse.html

Looks like someone who used to DH race one.


----------



## ROG30Y (Sep 10, 2004)

yes thats the bike!

i would love to get my hands on one of those.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*don't have the bike, but...*

Gotta couple of those Marzocchi XC1's sitting in my garage. Actually used it on a beater bike till 2 years ago.

That fork was a blast !!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

ROG30Y said:


> yes thats the bike!
> 
> i would love to get my hands on one of those.


Here's a photo of another one. Interesting setup...


----------



## ROG30Y (Sep 10, 2004)

That one is wierd.......i think i like the other swingarm better.just flows better.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Apologies if you are the owner, but that thing makes my head hurt= I think it's the vertical bar ends, and scary fork!


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Apologies if you are the owner, but that thing makes my head hurt= I think it's the vertical bar ends, and scary fork!


I'll grant the bar ends, but a good linkage fork is a work of art. The wheels on the other hand though.... 

If ya had the right frame those linkage forks are good with a proper shock placed in there.

JmZ


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

JmZ said:


> I'll grant the bar ends, but a good linkage fork is a work of art. The wheels on the other hand though....
> 
> If ya had the right frame those linkage forks are good with a proper shock placed in there.
> 
> JmZ


You like those forks? I had one on a Proflex 957, and just couldn't get into it (loved the bike, once I put White Bros SC90 on it). They were certainly the stiffest forks at the time, but the whole "J" path for the axle, made me feel like it was breaking, freaked me out. Same reason I don't like the parallelogram suspension seatposts. I like my motion straight. Oddly I love single pivot bikes though. Go figure=


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*DBR Dual Response*

This is the first one I've seen for sale...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Original-Diamon...227463261QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

i saw the ironhorse version at a local used bike shop. it had matching purple annodised swingarm & zokes fork. kinda neat in a euro-cheesy kind of way.


----------



## ddunn (Nov 3, 2005)

*DB Dual Response*

Hello,

Just saw this thread, I have one of those frames in black / aluminum swing arm (like the red one). Bought it in a shop in Taiwan few years ago and built it up with local components. Used a fork much too big so it sat very high. Moved back to the states and bought an ells isis that I switched many of the parts from the DB frame and have with me in asia now. Was thinking of putting the dual response back together when I go home on homeleave this summer for a fun around the neighborhood kind of thing.
Anyone have opinions on what kind and travel of fork to use. I'm a clyde so the fork needs to be stiff (I use a 04 Marz FR on my isis). Also the fox shock on the back has a little over 1.2" of travel so was wondering if anyone knew what the original total rear end travel was.
I figure that since I had so much fun with this thing in Taichung it would make a good summer project.
Thanks - Dan


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*no help on the bike but...*

Hey Dan, welcome!

I can't help with the fork question, but where in Taichung are you? I'm a Morrison Academy alumni.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## ddunn (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I'm living downtown, just down the street from Fingas, my 3rd time back here. I know
Morrison very well as my wife taught there in 2000, 2001 for a while, me i'm a shoe guy.
Thanks for the welcome!

best - Dan


----------



## khartle (Aug 31, 2006)

From all the pic of the dbr, I think my is cleanest and if I can learn how to post it I will. Mine is a 93, just like the top photo. I have upgraded all my parts to current and it is at 26.5 pounds right now. Could get it way light with some carbon and lighter wheels


----------



## ozpablo (Apr 9, 2010)

khartle said:


> From all the pic of the dbr, I think my is cleanest and if I can learn how to post it I will. Mine is a 93, just like the top photo. I have upgraded all my parts to current and it is at 26.5 pounds right now. Could get it way light with some carbon and lighter wheels


Any pics yet??


----------



## mekmek63 (Mar 3, 2014)

This was mine...until it got stolen!


----------



## Debbie Wood (May 17, 2021)

ROG30Y said:


> yes thats the bike!
> 
> i would love to get my hands on one of those.


----------



## Debbie Wood (May 17, 2021)

Debbie Wood said:


> View attachment 1930870
> View attachment 1930871


I know this is an old post but I am looking to sell this bike and came across this website. Deb


----------



## Debbie Wood (May 17, 2021)

erkan said:


> Yes I remember them.
> 
> They were heavy and needed a special seatpost.





ozpablo said:


> Any pics yet??











I still own one


----------

